# Exo terra tree fern panel.



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys quick question, just wandering if these (Exo Terra : Tree Fern / Tropical Background Panels) are just the same as the coco panels? Anyone got any experience with them ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> Hey guys quick question, just wandering if these (Exo Terra : Tree Fern / Tropical Background Panels) are just the same as the coco panels? Anyone got any experience with them ?
> cheers,
> Ryan


 Nope, they are actually made from tree ferns (Dicksonia). They used to be harvested from 'at risk' trees- they are *very* slow growing- but supposedly these ones are from sustainable sources. People who used them in the old days would swear by them, as they are supposed to be much better than coco panels for growing things on, and often have the spores of tropical mosses and ferns in them.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope, they are actually made from tree ferns (Dicksonia). They used to be harvested from 'at risk' trees- they are *very* slow growing- but supposedly these ones are from sustainable sources. People who used them in the old days would swear by them, as they are supposed to be much better than coco panels for growing things on, and often have the spores of tropical mosses and ferns in them.


Couldent of said it better.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info, only problem i guess is joining them up for larger vivs say a 45x45x60? would it not look gash being able to see all the joinings ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

These are a great new product, we have recently started selling them instore & online :- Tree Fern 2 panels 29x14.5x1.5cm - Backgrounds - Vivarium Decor - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Apparently plants will grow fully from them and they seem much better than coco-fibre panels.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone using these on larger vivs? any pics ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

They look identical to what's in my big viv (40x40) and yes they are gash at joining together.
Mine came with the viv and it looks like the last owner tried to stick them to the back but as the cresties like to hide behind it, it came loose. Unless you completely silicone it to the back then there's always a chance it won't sit flush (when using with something like cresties).
As they'd climb behind it and push it away the join separate. At the minute I'm using well placed branches jammed on to the join to keep them together

(might have some pics but at work so can't take any.... i'll see what I've got on photobucket and my phone)


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

As far as I know the Lucky Reptile Xaxim tree fern panel is the same as the Exo Terra tree fern panels but cheaper.
Also you only get enough in one pack(£19.99 RRP) to cover the sides of an ET nano.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Meko said:


> They look identical to what's in my big viv (40x40) and yes they are gash at joining together.
> Mine came with the viv and it looks like the last owner tried to stick them to the back but as the cresties like to hide behind it, it came loose. Unless you completely silicone it to the back then there's always a chance it won't sit flush (when using with something like cresties).
> As they'd climb behind it and push it away the join separate. At the minute I'm using well placed branches jammed on to the join to keep them together
> 
> (might have some pics but at work so can't take any.... i'll see what I've got on photobucket and my phone)


That would be good thanks, i know id have to silicon them but i just cant see how it will look good in a larger exo terra as will it not look really patchy with lots of them stuck together? cheers for the replies.
cheers,
Ryan


----------

